# Problème connexion FaceTime et iMessage



## Symbiose1 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'ai un problème concernant la connexion à iMessage et FaceTime...lorsque je tente de me connecter en entrant mes logins Apple ID, l'iPad m'avertit que la connexion est impossible et qu'il fait que je vérifie la connexion réseau. Pourtant j'ai très bien réussi à me connecter sur l'Apple Store et j'ai accès à internet sur safari...je ne comprends pas.


Au fait, j'ai restauré l'iPad au cas où et rien y fait.


Si quelqu'un a une idée...


Merci d'avance !
(je suis sur un iPad 2)


----------



## columbo (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai exactement le meme probleme et ne trouve aucune solution.


----------



## Symbiose1 (27 Octobre 2011)

J'ai appelé Apple...en fait il faut aller dans les infos concernant la wifi...tu vas dans réglages -> wifi -> flèche bleu de ton réseau puis tu changes le DNS par 8.8.8.8 

Et normalement tout marche


----------



## Mrlev13 (29 Avril 2012)

J'ai essayer de changer le dns mais ça marche pas aidez mois svp c'est super important


----------



## Mrlev13 (30 Avril 2012)

Alors je suis tous seul , pas de solution?


----------



## matdu (21 Mai 2012)

Merci pour la solution elle marche bien chez moi


----------

